# still no kittens



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i've had lacey 9 weeks tomorrow and still nothing . im sure she's just gonna pop if she doesn't have them soon,she can hardly walk any more she's so big . The babies are still very active, they never seem to stop wiggling  she's still eating normally, althought i think her milk has come in a couple of days a go as it's quite puffy under there and she's sleeping most of the time now. when should i start to worry? she's got to be at least 63 days today.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

they can go as late as 70 days - so don't worry just yet.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks spid . i was hopeing she was going to have them before saturday but now im not so sure, if she doesn't i think im gonna have to ask for the night of work  i really want to be home when she has them just in case.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't worry Misty went to day 70 ish! It's a horrid time waiting.

No doubt for the cat also............


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

65 days is considered average. I have only had 1 litter born before that time, most of them are around 66-68 days. Everything sounds as though its on track. As long as Mum is happy and well and babies are doing somersaults then everything is going to plan 

The last week is always the hardest, soooo much waiting  Did you ever think you would spend so much time checking a cats bottom  

You could try a bit of reverse psychology. They are such contrary little souls if you mention, in her ear shot that you hope she doesn't have them at x time because you want to watch y, then she will probably oblige. Happened to me during Greys Anatomy  15 mins into a great episode


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks saikou i'll give it a try. The kittens seem to be very active, little legs sticking out every where, i dreed to think how many she's got in there.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh poor Lacey, I can imagine you are all fed up! Fifi is on day 2 of Diarrhea, was expecting to wake to kittens this am, but instead woke up to a very hyperactive girl who has started eating agin! Im glad shes eating again because I was getting worried but does feel like she's delibratley getting my hopes up! 

I'm sure Lacey will be fine, cant believe she's still holding on. Good luck again I cant wait for news!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i be shes fedup to lol, cant wait until she has them, keep a camera handy, lol,....


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

They'll come


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

Its fun playing the waiting game.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks every one . i really hope for her sake they come soon, she's started to walk like a duck now poor girl.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I find Bacon Butties are a sure way of bringing on labour.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Im not sure she would eat a bacon butty. and now i really want one!!!


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

You see thats what I mean. The minute you start to make them she will go into labour.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had to settle for burgers hope that works instead.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

anything yet? my cats waited till about 11pm before they started.. they didnt like the idea that i wanted to sleep LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ellie8024 said:


> anything yet? my cats waited till about 11pm before they started.. they didnt like the idea that i wanted to sleep LOL


hahahahaha lol.....................


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

No still nothing this morning although she did wake me up when she was rearranging her box last night but nothing happened


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

doogpoh said:


> No still nothing this morning although she did wake me up when she was rearranging her box last night but nothing happened


its awful just waiting isnt it, im sure they will come when they are ready,.....( and your not ,lol,)


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Blooming cats, honestly, do they realise the stress of all this I wonder ? They wander around licking their bits and re-arranging their covers.

*Just have the kittens for goodness sake!* 

She will go soon, I am almost sure.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Im sure they know just what there doing and probanly think it's quite funny i really can't see her going more than a couple of days, but then i said that last week and the week before that


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its no easier even if you know the exact dates. They leave you hanging in exactly the same way  Everything in their own time, when and if they feel like it, that's their mantra.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

No still no kittens this morning


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh wow the intense waiting!!!!


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I think this is worse than waitibg for my own kittens to arrive


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I cant believe you still have no kittens , the waiting is killing me!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Tell me about it, im starting to think she's not even pregnant and i've been imagining the whole thing  hows fifi doing fifibelle?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am getting confused. Is your girl the girl who is HUGE! At least 6 babies ?

I will be same. I still don't even know if Poppy is pregnant or just completely different with pink nipples. :blush: I mean she never put her butt in the air, no calling, just rolling and she rolls anyway..... Bloomin cats.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes she's the one . i just really can't see how she's still pregnant, she literally looks like a walking beach ball now and can't even clean herself properly or hardly walk for that matter. hope you find out soon about your poppy mellowma, must be horrible not being sure.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I was reading my *new* Cat Breeding book last night and usually if they cannot reach their "bits" to clean themselves there are at least 6 kittens!

Yay!

This weekend for deffo, starting from today that is!

Poppy is around 4/5 weeks, I think so possibly due around beginning of March. Twas an accident, I was told that if I wanted to induce her first heat then pop her in with a male, so I did and she got pregnant. That was *not* supposed to happen, she missed the heat/calling/season bit altogether and went straight for the pregnancy, she will be 11 months when she has them which makes me feel no better at all.  Sure she will be fine. Well, not sure but hoping!!!!!!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks mellowma, god im going to have my hands full. I can see her waiting til saturday now just to worry me abit more, then pop them out when im at work. Im sure your poppy will be fine, ive know of younger cats have kittens and be fine is your poppy a ragdoll?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Guaranteed she'll have them over the weekend Doogpoh, mainly because I am desperate for news and am going away this afternoon untill Sunday so I'll miss all the action :crying:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Thanks mellowma, god im going to have my hands full. I can see her waiting til saturday now just to worry me abit more, then pop them out when im at work. Im sure your poppy will be fine, ive know of younger cats have kittens and be fine is your poppy a ragdoll?


Yes, she is blue mitted girl. Mated with a blue tabby mitted boy. Why don't you take her for a long walk and a hot curry tonight ? 



fifibelle said:


> Guaranteed she'll have them over the weekend Doogpoh, mainly because I am desperate for news and am going away this afternoon untill Sunday so I'll miss all the action :crying:


Oh no.... how far on is your girl ? Or are you guestimating also ?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

lots of expectant kitties   
can't wait for them all to pop!! Then I can see lots of piccies!! Doogpoh, do you have any recent pics of Lacey??
Hows Fifi doing Fifibelle??
and Mellowma whats your cats name and how is she doing? 

sally-ann xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> lots of expectant kitties
> can't wait for them all to pop!! Then I can see lots of piccies!! Doogpoh, do you have any recent pics of Lacey??
> Hows Fifi doing Fifibelle??
> and Mellowma whats your cats name and how is she doing?
> ...


Doogpoh, I am slightly dyslexic and keep reading your name as erm.. something similar, the thing you don't want to stand on in the street! Yes more pictures would be good. 

Poppy is fine, sleeping more, being very very affectionate, licking my hands/face constantly she had a bit of morning sickness 2 weeks ago but that seems to have passed. I think we are going into her 5th week. I have everything ready.. Cimicat, syringe droplet, Dopram, nutri-drops, cotton wool, milton fluid, HUGE box, still to get vet bedding another heat pad (microwaveable).

I am determined not to lose any kitten this time. If at all possible. I feel like am completely taking over this thread but am a tad bored today.  Cannot get motivated to do the HUGE pile of ironing, or clean out the back cupboard, or clean the floors, change beds.

I feel a bit hyper actually but in a sit down-ish way!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Doogpoh, I am slightly dyslexic and keep reading your name as erm.. something similar, the thing you don't want to stand on in the street! Yes more pictures would be good.
> 
> Poppy is fine, sleeping more, being very very affectionate, licking my hands/face constantly she had a bit of morning sickness 2 weeks ago but that seems to have passed. I think we are going into her 5th week. I have everything ready.. Cimicat, syringe droplet, Dopram, nutri-drops, cotton wool, milton fluid, HUGE box, still to get vet bedding another heat pad (microwaveable).
> 
> ...


Thats how I feel lol!! What is everyone doing with the Kittens?
Mellowma have you got home's for your expected babies already??
I have always wanted either a ragdoll, Maine coon, or Bengal as a pet because they are so :001_tt1: beautiful :001_tt1: !!

Fifibelle and Doogpoh, I love siamese as well but my dad has one who is a noisey little bugger lol!! xx


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Fifi is due any time from last weekend to next weekend so could have another 2 weeks left if she goes over due  I was pretty sure untill about wednesday that she would have them this weekend but now Im thinking shes gonna hold out till atleast the end of next week as shes getting bigger now but doesnt seem to have slowed down much! At the moment I'm more anxious to hear news of Lacey's kittens, its amazing how attached you get to cats just from the threads you read!

*Mellowma*, dont worry about taking over the thread I keep doing it  Its sooooo exciting how many of us have kittens due around the same time I cant wait to see them all.

*Doogpoh*, I'm looking forward to seeing how big Lacey is now, I really cant imagine her being any bigger than she was before!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well kind of..... I have one for definate if I have blue tabby girl (breeding), then someone else wants one for breeding but to be honest she lives a bit close! 

Other than that I am not worried, they will go, I am sure, it's finding the right homes for them.

I have had another 2 enquiries via website but you never know if people are just checking out your prices etc...and asking silly questions like "can I have a ragdoll if I work shifts all the time?" Erm *NO*!

Possibly people testing how much I love my babies or if I just sell them onto anyone. I don't.

I would like her to have a small litter to be honest, just with her being so young. 3 would be nice. Poppy has fantastic eye colour, cannot wait to see the babies. Eek still 4 WEEKS! ish

It becomes a bit of an obsession this cat breeding, reading about births and yet I still don't feel I know enough, GCCF, TICA, PetForums, Preloved, Pets4Homes..........already!

Right I will move and do something. I am very sure I will be back to check later though 

Take care


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> Thats how I feel lol!! What is everyone doing with the Kittens?
> Mellowma have you got home's for your expected babies already??
> I have always wanted either a ragdoll, Maine coon, or Bengal as a pet because they are so :001_tt1: beautiful :001_tt1: !!
> 
> Fifibelle and Doogpoh, I love siamese as well but my dad has one who is a noisey little bugger lol!! xx


We are hoping to keep one of the babies, then I have a friend from work who has just lost 3 of her 4 cats because they were poisoned, she is now keeping her cat indoors and wants a friend for him and I also have another friend who is interested.

I am also in love with Bengals, I have seen a breeder in snowdonia who breeds beautiful silver Benglas:001_tt1:

Fifi can be very nosiy although she is very quiet since becoming pregnant...think it adds to her personality, I enjoy my random converstaions with her!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

fifibelle said:


> We are hoping to keep one of the babies, then I have a friend from work who has just lost 3 of her 4 cats because they were poisoned, she is now keeping her cat indoors and wants a friend for him and I also have another friend who is interested.
> 
> I am also in love with Bengals, I have seen a breeder in snowdonia who breeds beautiful silver Benglas:001_tt1:
> 
> Fifi can be very nosiy although she is very quiet since becoming pregnant...think it adds to her personality, I enjoy my random converstaions with her!


ooo no thats so heartbreaking about the poisoning 
Some people are so disgusting   

Yes I understand about getting addicted to certain threads, I dont post much but i follow alot. and its quite exciting reading over peoples experiences.

I cant wait till I see the 'In labour' threads


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry about my username mellowma just it's easy for me to remember, it's my last name backwards you see. i would love to have a ragdoll there beautiful cats, but think my squishy would be abit much for one, he can be very hyper sometimes. im not to sure about where the kittens are going to live yet i will almost definately keep one, but i just don't want to tell people they can have one incase they die again like they did last 2 times:crying: i think i'll wait til there 6/7 weeks before i ask anyone if they would like one. Seems like im the only who can be bothered to clean today i just spent 3 hours scrubbing dog slobber of my walls, not nice:nonod: Theres been alot of cats being poisoned where i live to, it's horrible that people can be so cruel. i will try to get somemore photos now and sorry fifibelle if your away when it happens, some men just don't think do they:wink:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I just realised i need some new batterys for my camera so these are all it would let me take before it died the one of her in her in the box was from last night the others i just took im starting to wonder if i did get her when i thought i did:huh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmy:...hmy:........ she looks like she is ready to pop, bless her,, isnt she gorgeous, awwwwww............. it cant be long now,xxxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wow she is huge!!! If she gets past 70 days - take her to the vets, she may need help at that stage. Good luck though and I hope it all goes well, looks like you will have your hands full with plenty of kittens!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Poor thing looks like she has swallowed a football  She is such a lovely girl, and looks like a lovely choccie colour in the pictures, its a shame you don't know what her pedigree is.

Once she has fully recovered from the birth and raising all her babies and had a bit of a rest, you should show her. You can enter her in the pedigree pet section, you don't need papers for that.

Do her teats feel pouchy? They don't look it in the pictures. If not you could still be several days away. How many days since you first got her ?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow she's big! I must take some pics of Champagne - she's 59 days today. I'm not sure if she's quite as big as your girl but she's much bigger built so it's hard to judge. I think you'll be pipping me at the post for labour lol (I hope so for both of your sakes!)

We should do a "number of times woken up last night due to nest re-arrangement!" ... they really do know how to get mummy bouncing out of bed to check lol


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> sorry about my username mellowma just it's easy for me to remember, it's my last name backwards you see. i would love to have a ragdoll there beautiful cats, but think my squishy would be abit much for one, he can be very hyper sometimes. im not to sure about where the kittens are going to live yet i will almost definately keep one, but i just don't want to tell people they can have one incase they die again like they did last 2 times:crying: i think i'll wait til there 6/7 weeks before i ask anyone if they would like one. Seems like im the only who can be bothered to clean today i just spent 3 hours scrubbing dog slobber of my walls, not nice:nonod: Theres been alot of cats being poisoned where i live to, it's horrible that people can be so cruel. i will try to get somemore photos now and sorry fifibelle if your away when it happens, some men just don't think do they:wink:


Wow yes, she is HUGE. Try to think positive about it  I was very naive when I had well, Misty had her first litter and put them up for sale as soon as they were born. 

Yes, think positive!! You would never have let her get pregnant if you knew then what you know now. You have done good, looking after her. She's really to pop.

I read that stroking then can induce labour slightly. May be old wives tales as the book is 32 years old.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hmy: girlie gonna pop 

She is mahussive!! She is absolutly beautiful tho. wonderful colours.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry i couldn't work out how to quote things so had to do it like this, if someone wants to explain how that would be helpful saikou im now starting to think i didn't get her the day i thought i did, i've tried to find the ad but it's been removed. when i've finally got round to taking my driving test i would love to take her to a show i didn't know you could without papers, i think i would really enjoy something like that. her teats do feel quite weird like theres custard in there but not a huge amount, that started about 4/5 days ago.
sootisox ha i think we definately should, it's horrible cos im such a light sleeper anyway any little noise and i jump out of bed to have a look, must have been at least 4 times last night lol. would love to see some pics of your girl.
mellowma it wasn't me that let her get pregnant, that would have happened before i got her, unless the baby fairy done it my other halfs mum keeps saying to play with her nipples to induce labour but that would feel very wrong, and probably not do anything.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

To quote click on the post you want to quote (there is a button on the bottom right hand corner of the post)

to quote more than one person I think there is an option to do that (have done it before but cant remember how i did it)


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> To quote click on the post you want to quote (there is a button on the bottom right hand corner of the post)
> 
> to quote more than one person I think there is an option to do that (have done it before but cant remember how i did it)


Thank you celicababe1986, sorry just wanted to try it out


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

When they get close the area around their teats gets very pouchy, almost like a large square round each nipple and it feels quite solid, like 2 rows stuck to her underneath. She doesn't look as though she has much room in there for any more growth though. I am surprised the babies have room to move at all, it looks pretty cramped in there.

The GCCF introduced a pedigree pets section for pedigrees with papers but who would not be considered show quality, or pedigrees without papers, or look a like pedigrees. They split the classes by colour/pattern combinations and they are judged on temperament, personality and condition. They can acheive titles much in the same way as the pedigree side and if the show awards Best In Shows then there is a section for the ped pets/non peds too. Cats over 9mths have to be neutered though.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I think that's what it's like but not solid though, i can definately feel two rows along the underside of her belly, just have to wait and see i guess. i will look and see if theres any shows around where i live, it will take her a while to get her condition back and she will be neutered when the kittens are old enough so that won't be a problem, it's definately something i'll look into


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

OMG she is huge. She is beautiful though


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon she has at least 6 in that tummy and yes, you must show her...she'll do really well  Stunning girl!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hopgood,  sorry my memory is not at its best, I remember your thread now you bought her without realising she was pregnant.

I just seen flutterings on Poppys tummy, now I wonder how far on she is, I cannot be too far out, I only got Ice on 24th December and he was terrified for the first few weeks as he had been living outside (stud quarters).

This weekend for definite, she is lovely.  I don't think Poppy would lie like that for long enough to have pics taken. I may have to trim her hair, I can hardly find her teats so what chance will the babies have?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> sorry about my username mellowma just it's easy for me to remember, it's my last name backwards you see.


O so that's it! I assumed it was just a way of spelling something else without getting slung off the forums 

Your cat is huge. I think perhaps a visit to the vet would be in order, this does seem to be going on and on.

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

My goodness, she's so big! Poor baby, must be so terribly uncomfortable. She is gorgeous though and I cannot wait to see the kittens, once she consents to have them.

So many litters due here too. So exciting for the rest of us! Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

mellowma said:


> I may have to trim her hair, I can hardly find her teats so what chance will the babies have.


funnily enough i had to do something like that with graycie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i thought she may of had them by now, just had a feeling,,,,,,,,,,,,it is exciting thou,....


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Still no kittens today, but i have just noticed she's started to leak milk from her back nipples, i've read this only happens in the last day or two does any one know if this is true?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

My guess is she'll be a mum again by tomorrow morning!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks sootisox, its going to b another long night at work tonight, i do hope they do come though, i would love to come home to some little babies


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Not too long now. Misty had milk 24 hours before.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i hope they come tonight or tomorrow, xxxx .........


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Any news this morning? Got my fingers crossed that she had an easy labour and is currently feeding 6 healthy kittens! This waiting game is agony isnt it? LOL


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

It really is agony waiting! I feel like it's my cat thats having kittens  Update us pleease! Has she had them???


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh dear, not long now I am sure.......


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

no sorry not yet, i have just had to clear out my wardrobe thought as she was trying to find somewhere comfy in there, and i didn't really want her having them on my clothes i have also had to get the spare dog bowl out as she's drinking for england, and her teats feel even fuller today. how can i tell if her belly has dropped by looking at her? im not sure what im looking for, but she does seem abit thinner around her ribs than usual.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww its so exciting, i sure she will have them today,,, you must be tired of waiting lol,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> no sorry not yet, i have just had to clear out my wardrobe thought as she was trying to find somewhere comfy in there, and i didn't really want her having them on my clothes i have also had to get the spare dog bowl out as she's drinking for england, and her teats feel even fuller today. how can i tell if her belly has dropped by looking at her? im not sure what im looking for, but she does seem abit thinner around her ribs than usual.


Yes, sounds like she had dropped. Not long now. Tonight/tomorrow latest methinks.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I really do hope so or it might be a trip to the vets like lizward suggested, i really don't want to stress her out by taking her if i don't need to, babies seem fine still moving about alot and lacey seems fine just abit tired but that's understandable  im not to worried at the moment though, i just wish i was 100% sure of the date that i got her. i think i will speak to them tuesday if she still hasn't had them and see what they say. but with her milk and searching about this morning i think you could be right about tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> I really do hope so or it might be a trip to the vets like lizward suggested, i really don't want to stress her out by taking her if i don't need to, babies seem fine still moving about alot and lacey seems fine just abit tired but that's understandable  im not to worried at the moment though, i just wish i was 100% sure of the date that i got her. i think i will speak to them tuesday if she still hasn't had them and see what they say. but with her milk and searching about this morning i think you could be right about tonight or tomorrow


Good plan, as long as kitts are still moving around and Mum seems well.


----------

